# Smoking store bought bacon



## elycanoe (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone posted they have had good results with smoking a pound of store bought bacon. Would like to try it while doing some baby backs this afternoon. Any input/thoughts/tips?
Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2013)

ElyCanoe said:


> Someone posted they have had good results with smoking a pound of store bought bacon. Would like to try it while doing some baby backs this afternoon. Any input/thoughts/tips?
> Thanks!


You can probably do it, kinda like Double smoking a Ham.

However it already has been cured, so don't add any cure.

I would also try to get it from a butcher shop so it wasn't chemical injection cured, but most Butcher shop made smoked Bacon is already pretty well smoked.

Bear


----------



## elycanoe (Sep 8, 2013)

Would you do hot or cold smoking?


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 8, 2013)

You could do either but i'd cold smoke it so the fat doesn't melt on ya.
let us know how it comes out.


----------



## elycanoe (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input, will report back. It's just some Farmland bacon, hoping it might make it much better.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure you can smoke it.  It is one of the simplest smokes you can do whether it is unsmoked or adding more smoke to presmoked bacon.  Keep notes on the temps, type of wood, density and time.  1/2 hour in a moderate smoke hot or cold, will add plenty of flavor to your bacon.  Just lay it flat as it is in the package, no need to spread it out.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2013)

ElyCanoe said:


> Would you do hot or cold smoking?


Personally, I go with warm smoke, about 120* or 130*.

If you spread them out, give them a half hour. If you keep them together, like in the pack, give it an hour.

You'll still have to fry (cook) them to at least 145* before eating.

Bear


----------



## elycanoe (Sep 8, 2013)

Did the bacon on tin foil, poked holes in the foil first. Simply slid the whole pound out of the plastic wrapper onto the foil and put it in the smoker. 120 f for about 45 minutes with apple, then flipped the whole bunch over and smoked it for another 30 minutes. The bacon was warm, but didn't get hot enough to render the fat at all. Chopped up 1/4 pound to fry for baked beans - was a very good improvement over the store-bought bacon flavor. The rest went into ziploc bags, 1/4 pound in each and into the freezer for later.

Worth the effort - which wasn't much at all - and especially since I was prepping ribs and chicken to smoke today and had the smoker ready to go.

Unfortunately, no q-views - would just look like a bunch of bacon anyway.

_"Bacon - my favorite color!"_


----------

